# Caira the Malinois



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this.
Wishing a speedy and full recovery for Caira.
I wish you great peace and comfort. 
May this be a distant memory asap!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear this sad news. Hoping that Caira makes a full recovery!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Caira, prayers for your girl. 
I hope she's feeling better soon and wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I visited her at the hospital and today she is acting like a malinois again... Running laps, begging me to play, and being her normal energetic self. Blood work at noon should determine whether or not she will get to go home and whether or not it will have lasting effects on her liver.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so sorry to hear about Caira! Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts coming your way. Don't rule out competing even if she needs meds for life, if she is stable and healthy keep doing what you both love. Life is to be lived!

She's a young girl, I'm betting she will recover and be just fine.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I am praying she makes a full recovery.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Didn't get the update I was hoping for. Having to do two more units of plasma. Her liver is slowly getting better but she isn't able to clot the blood that she is losing from her ulcer.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> I visited her at the hospital and today she is acting like a malinois again... Running laps, begging me to play, and being her normal energetic self. Blood work at noon should determine whether or not she will get to go home and whether or not it will have lasting effects on her liver.


 
Thanks for the good report and we will remember her in our prayers today. Keep us in the know with what the vet says. We so want her being able to do zoomies and other crazy stuff for many years to come. :wavey:


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Praying for both of you!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Praying for sweet Ciara. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this and hope she makes a full recovery.

Eleven years ago when my golden boy Hunter was in ICU for AIHA and liver failure following his ProHeart6 injection, my wonderful bet let me visit him any time I wanted to. The ICU was in the work area and I got to see lots of dogs treated while I was visiting Hunter. One day a guy brought in a malinois for a follow up visit from some injury my vet had treated it for. Turns out this dog was the state's top arson dog!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Any update on how her liver is doing?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Continued good thoughts and prayers that Caira is on her way to a full recovery.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you.....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for Caira.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet everything will be fine,,,it's takes time. When my boy Shamus had Leptosporosis his kidney and liver functions were off the charts. He made a full recovery. A prayer said for your girl....I understand how worried you are.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for a full recovery. I had no clue moldy treats could make this happen! Please keep us updated.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for your prayers. She is home as of about a week ago and she is doing fine. Her liver levels are still high, but they said that they expected that. She gets more blood drawn tonight to see how things are going.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update and keep us informed. I too think since she is so young she will have a full recovery. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great to hear she's home. 
Prayers she continues to do well and the bloodwork results are good.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I was so sorry to find this thread, but glad to find it at a time when things looked hopeful for Caira. I have added my prayers to those of the others already praying for her. My daughter's liver was damaged by Tylenol she took in her second (of five) suicide attempts. It is now fine, as is her heart, which she managed to damage with attempts four and five! I believe that God does not want you to lose your girl yet. I also agree with mylissyk that life is to be lived. I hope and pray that in time she will regain her strength and, if it is right, compete again!

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! Caira is finishing up her medication and is her typical Malinois self. We do more bloodwork in a couple of weeks to follow up, but otherwise we don't have any restrictions! Yay!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

ashleylp said:


> Thanks guys! Caira is finishing up her medication and is her typical Malinois self. We do more bloodwork in a couple of weeks to follow up, but otherwise we don't have any restrictions! Yay!


I am so glad to hear this!  Praise God!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really great to hear, hope the next blood work results are good also.


----------

